# Kingston 1 gb pen drive asking to format



## rkm00 (Jun 24, 2008)

I was using the pen drive to transfer files from my PC to laptop. Suddenly when I inserted it in the PC it did not open the drive. When I tried exploring it from My Computer it gave the message in a popup window: "Disk is not formatted. The disk in drive H is not formatted. Do you want to format it now?"

How do I recover the data on the pen drive?


----------



## blurboy (Jun 16, 2008)

i am facing this problem too.. double click on my pen drive and it prompts me to format my drive..

i have important files in my pen drive..

i have tried right clicking on my pen drive -> Explore. but it still prompts me to format my pen drive.

is there any way i can recover the data in my pen drive??


----------



## amit.visen (Aug 30, 2009)

I was using the pen drive to transfer files from my PC to laptop. Suddenly when I inserted it in the PC it did not open the drive. When I tried exploring it from My Computer it gave the message in a popup window: "Disk is not formatted. The disk in drive H is not formatted. Do you want to format it now?"

How do I recover the data on the pen drive?


----------



## blurboy (Jun 16, 2008)

get Pen Drive Data Recovery software.


----------



## srikanth.rcr (Sep 2, 2009)

My pen drive cannot format it is showing "windows was cannot complete the format" 
i don every normal thing and also tried in linux.

What to do???????????????????


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ blurboy did the recovery software work? 
@ srikanth.rcr There were/are a lot of counterfeit Kingstom thumb drives drives out there. Your problem sounds like the drive has failed.


----------



## blurboy (Jun 16, 2008)

"Disk is not formatted. The disk in drive H is not formatted. Do you want to format it now?"

I got this message and i used Pen Drive Data Recovery software and got back all my data.


----------



## TerraFirma (Dec 16, 2008)

Check this Thread Post #4

If WILL ERASE your data.

-TF


----------

